# Composition Atompilz von oben



## sight011 (23. Juli 2010)

Hi ich bastell gerade an einer Composition - dafür bräuchte ich ein Bild von einem Atompilz von oben oder schräg von der Seite - hat irgendwer nen tollen Tipp - hier bereits das Werk!


Mfg A.


----------



## smileyml (23. Juli 2010)

Mmh, das scheint wirklich eine Lücke bei den verfügbaren Bildern im Netz zu sein - zumindest bei einer ersten schnellen Suche konnte ich bisher lediglich folgendes finden:
http://www.dravenstales.ch/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/atompilz02.jpg
http://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI/223/1598/PreviewComp/SuperStock_1598R-233067.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_QYPr366btjE/SkMytPqccVI/AAAAAAAAAu8/t8bpdvTz6po/s400/volcano+hole+sky.jpg

Alternativ könnte man noch versuchen eine solche Wolke in C4D nachzubauen und es dann entsprechend rendern und ggf. über Postwork in PS mit "Wolkenpinseln" nacharbeiten?!
http://mitglied.multimania.de/ohchristi/extern/3dworkxx/Atompilz/Atompilz.htm

Grüße Marco


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2010)

Danke, also Atomschmelzen gibt es ja einige nur halt meist frontal abfotografiert.
Der 2te Link geht nicht, bekomm nen "Bad Gateway" request.

Das mit C4d Habe ich mir auch bereits gedacht. Hier gab es doch mal jemadn der sogar nen Atompilz gebaut hat de zeimlich genial aussah. Hmm mal gucken wer das war und wo ich das wieder finde...

Mal nebenbe, was hällst Du von dem Bild? Weist ja deine Meinung ist mir schon "etwas" wichtig ,
bisjetzt gab es nur positive Resonanz
http://adrianl.bplaced.net/new/amneziaheader3.png


----------



## AsdfroschA (23. Juli 2010)

Das vielleicht?
http://www.electricyouniverse.com/e...p-strange-kurile-islands-space-photograph.jpg


----------



## smileyml (23. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich habe auch oben meine Links berichtigt.
Zum Bild, mmh, ich glaube ich würde auf das Gelb im Bild verzichten uns es beim Blaustich belassen und so das Gelb dann wohl Weiß oder vielleicht auch gaanz hellblau machen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## timestamp (23. Juli 2010)

AsdfroschA: Bist du dir sicher, dass das einen "Atompilz" darstellt? Abgesehen vom fehlendem Feuer steht im Bildnamen auch "Eruption", was mich irgendwie mehr auf einen Vulkan vermuten lässt.


----------



## Another (24. Juli 2010)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Abgesehen vom fehlendem Feuer steht im Bildnamen auch "Eruption", was mich irgendwie mehr auf einen Vulkan vermuten lässt.



Ja, aber das kann sight011 doch hinzufügen, bastelt doch eh 'ne Comp., bzw. wer solls dann noch unterscheiden können. Vom Winkel her würde es sicher auch gut passen.


----------



## ManfredMuster (24. Juli 2010)

Atombomben - *uaah* wie kann man nur der todbringendsten Erfindung der Menschheit irgend einen ästhetischen Wert abgewinnen, das man die auch noch in sein Werk integrieren möchte?


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2010)

@ Mafred weil das Bild ein Untergang-Szenario der Welt darstellen soll...?

Es soll in etwa darstellen -->

Welt dem Ende nahe - Astronaut hat als einziger überlebt und nimmt die Musik dieses Labels mit 

Sprich das Label ist das was sich durchsetzt bzw. das was nicht so einfach zu zerstören ist und was man nicht alles damit asoziieren kann 
@ Marco Also das mit der Farbe hatte ich ehrlich gesagt erst so - dann habe ich aber das Licht mit ner Vektor-Maske wieder freigeschaufelt - weil es so etwas spannender wirkt - da sonst etwas zu monoton einfarbig war, vielleicht nehm ich noch etwas sättigung der farben raus


@ AsdfroschA das habe ich witzigerweise schon eingebaut  und lichteffekte eingebaut etc. ... bin aber nicht zu frieden ... Problematik: Das Bild wird ziemlich voll wenn ich da noch mehrere Atompilze einfüge   es wird sehr argh unruhig

Kann das ja mal am Montag zeigen

Aber trotzdem Danke wenn es euch soweit gefällt


----------



## Sneer (28. Juli 2010)

Wolkendecke, oder Wolken aus dem Flugzeug aufgenommen, kämen noch als Suchwort in Frage.
Das 2te Pinselset CS4+ hier könnte vielleicht noch hilfreich sein.


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2010)

Werde es jetzt glaube ich so lassen wie es jetzt ist. 
Werde mich vielleicht noch mal ransetzen und ein paar Lichteffekte einbauen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_i1DNv161U&feature=related

Muss ja nich genauso aufwendig sein 

mal gucken jetzt ist erst mal meine Page dran


----------

